# Mot / paraula



## panjabigator

Que hi ha la diferencia entre aquestes dues paraules?  És bé emprar-els com sinònims?

Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Hola Sean:

Crec que el significat és le mateix però jo sempre faig servir "paraula" i és la que més sento. 

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em fa tot l'efecte que es tracta d'una diferència de registre. _Paraula_ és la paraula (!!!) que emprem cada dia, mentre que _mot_ es fa servir més per a les referències metalingüístiques o en un registre més elevat.

Aquesta és la meva idea...


----------



## ampurdan

Em convenç força això que diu la TPS, però també hi ha una altra diferència. Una paraula pot ser un sinònim de mot, però també es pot fer servir en un sentit més general, segons la definició del DGREC: "allò que és dit". Seria el sentit que té en frases com "la paraula de Déu", "dirigir la paraula a algú", etc.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Em convenç força això que diu la TPS, però també hi ha una altra diferència. Una paraula pot ser un sinònim de mot, però també es pot fer servir en un sentit més general, segons la definició del DGREC: "allò que és dit". Seria el sentit que té en frases com "la paraula de Déu", "dirigir la paraula a algú", etc.


 
I tant, Ampurdan! Bona observació!

_Mot_ i _paraula_ no tenen una sinonímia simètrica, perquè _mot_ no sempre es pot substituir per _paraula_.

Mira, Panjabigator:

Correcte: _Bonic_ és un mot que vol dir _nice_.
Correcte:_ Bonic_ és una paraula que vol dir _nice_.

Correcte: Aquesta persona no té paraula.
Incorrecte: Aquesta persona no té mot.

Hope it helps!


----------



## jester.

Además es intereseante ver las orígenes diferentes de las dos palabras mencionadas: mot es obviamente pariente de la palabra francesa "mot" mientras que "paraula" proviene del latín - si no me equivoco - y tiene relación con la palabra castellana "palabra".


----------



## ampurdan

"Paraula" y "palabra" vienen ambas del latín "parabolam", que a su vez viene del griego, donde quería decir "explicación dando un rodeo". En francés también tienen "la parole", que significa "el habla" o "palabra" en los significados en que no se puede usar mot: "homme de parole", "demander la parole", "les paroles s'envolent, les écrits restent". 

"Mot" viene del latín "muttum", idioma en el que significaba "susurro". 

Es curioso que el latín "verbum" acabó sirviendo en todas las lenguas modernas para denominar un tipo concreto de "mot".


----------



## tenienteramires

_Mot_ y _paraula _son casi sinónimos, la diferencia es que _mot _únicamente se usa para referirse a aquello que se encuentra en los diccionarios, de lo que están compuestas las frases, mientras que _paraula _puede emplearse también para referirse al habla o al honor ("és un home de paraula", "ara et donaran la paraula"). Espero que se haya entendido


----------



## Doraemon-

Son sinònims purs i durs (en un dels significats de "paraula", que en té més d'un).


----------

